# Im shooting a 270, and was wondering about bullet size



## Jr.waterfowlslayer (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a Ruger M77, 270, and I have been practicing alot with handloads that are 110 grain spitzer's. I just went out today, and tried to shoot the 130's, and they didn't perform as well. Now, I know it should make alittle difference seeing that its a bigger bullet, but what im getting at is, would a 110 be fine for shooting a BigOl' Mule??? Any info would be great because the season opens this SAT, Thanks


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Who's rifle is it? If not yours, whoever uses it regularly might have a clue as to the best performing loads for it. Many rifles will have a load that works best in them.

I would look for a 150 gr bullet. Try a few different loads from different manufacturers to see which your gun likes best.

Where are you hunting? California? How big do the deer get in the area you are looking at hunting? How bad did the 130's perform? The blacktails I saw out there would probably be OK with the 110 but we need a little more detail.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The 110 gr would be ok if it was a Barnes X bullet, but not any of the others. The 110 gr bullets are very explosive and meant for varmint hunting. I know a fellow who knocked a average white-tail down. He had to walk through a small valley to the other side, and when he got there no deer. The deer had gotten up and departed for parts unknown.
There are many 130 gr out there so simply try another bullet. I like the 130 gr for deer in my Winchester model 70 and would only go to the 150 if I intended to use it for elk. I shoot Nosler Ballisti-Tips backed up with H4831 SC.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Plainsman
I just PM'd Jr.waterfowlslayer, your post of both bullet grain and powder back up what I had to say. Oddly enough I had also even mentioned the same model Winchester in my PM.....?:beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jr. you get the same advice as another fellow. Try a box from Federal, Winchester, and Remington, the cheaper non-premium stuff is fine. If your rifle shoots better with one brand in particular then you might look into a premium bullet from that manufacturer. A 130gn, 140gn, or 150gn even in the non-premium ammo from any of these manufacturers will cleanly kill any whitetail or mule deer, without question.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I'm with Plainsman and Horsager on this.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have two ruger m77's one in 270 and one in 257 ackley, they are extremely picky as to bullet types, that being said, the 270 shot 110 sierra's well, but wouldn't shoot anything else in sierra's. Speer where a waste of time as well, but the gun loves 130 - 150 grain nosler's and hornadies. The noslers were the best. Ever since then, I have always been of the opinion that if a gun will not shoot ballistic tips then it won't shoot at all.


----------



## eherzy12 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a remington 270 and I'd suggest a 130. Thats what I shoot. I shot my big muley with it last year. Later I shot a whitetail and I had a huge box of 100 grains so I shot it with that.. Bad.. I clipped the lung and the deer didnt die I had to finish him off 2 more times. Bad deal. The 130 is about the .270 standard.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Jr.waterfowlslayer---I'm a cali. hunter, wondering what zone you'll be hunting. If the area you'll be hunting is big country and the shots are long, that 110gr might be OK after its shed some velocity. Sierra makes a 110 grainer that they say is a good long range deer bullet. If you're hunting in the woods and the ranges will be closer I think I'd use a heavier bullet. Good hunting!


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can find them the remington broze point in 130 gr. is a good all around round. It keeps a flat trajectory and make a nice wound.


----------

